# BILLITEASY mit dänischen Dialern???



## cicojaka (28 Februar 2005)

Wembley postete auf die Frage im aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit geschlossenen  thread, seit wann die dänische Teleteamwork Partner der Montax Payment ist, folgenden link:
http://www.horizont.at/ebiz/pages/show.prl?params=recent=1&type=31&id=18398&currPage=&type=31

Dieser Artikel war vom 1. Oktober 2004 (da gab es in Österreich noch Dialer) und verweist auf
utanet.billiteasy.com
wo aktuell die links zu TTW noch drauf sind.

In meinem Hinweis auf den IQ-Test habe ich einen link gepostet, der auf die einschlägig bekannte Seite der einschlägig bekannten Dänen verweist.
Da steht ausdrücklich UTANET. Also ist UTANET Kunde der Dänen und wie es scheint, liegt der schwarze Peter dann also bei denen (und nur indirekt bei billiteasy)

*Ist bekannt, welche österreichische Mehrwertnummer zu diesem Angebot gehört hat und ob es Beschwerden gab?* (denn utanet/Dänen-links gibts mehrere)

Ich habe bei google nach der bekannten Seite eing*69.de + utanet gesucht und dabei zwei entsprechende links und einen usenet-Beitrag vom 31.1.05 zu bill-it-easy gefunden (aber wenn ich den link einfüge, kann ich das posting nicht abschicken, daher ausnahmsweise ein langes quote) 


> >> Heute bin ich herumgesurft, und plötzlich erscheint bei Anwahl einer völlig anderen Seite  eine UTA-Seite "Bill it easy". [...] Aber die UTA hat mich offenbar dort angemeldet, ohne dass ich gefragt wurde. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sind wir per E-Mail von UTA informiert worden, dass wir bei diesem Dienst angemeldet wurden. Keine Ahnung, ob die das einfach so dürfen. Ich hätte es allerdings richtiger gefunden, den Dienst nur auf Wunsch des Kunden zu aktivieren.
> Ich hab das am selben Tag noch unter www.myzone.at wieder ausgeschalten. Kann man ja bei Bedarf jederzeit wieder einschalten.
> "Bei Samenstau wenden Sie sich bitte vertrauensvoll an Ihren
> Porno-Service-Provider!"
> ...


Aber daraus konnte ich noch nicht ersehen, ob es tatsächlich schon Vorfälle gibt. Der von mir gepostete link enthält eine Weiterleitung auf eine Pfuiseite der Dänen , die schon seit mindestens Juni 2001 der Firma "Tele Team Work ApS, Alleroed, DENMARK" zugeordnet ist (siehe googlecache w3scan)


----------



## Wembley (28 Februar 2005)

Diesen Usenetbeitrag kenn ich. War bis vor kurzem (also bevor Computerbetrug/Dialerschutz und PC-Welt dieses Thema aufgriffen) meines Wissens der einzige, den man im Netz finden konnte, der sich kritisch über bill-it-easy äußerte. 

Hmmm. Interessant. Also UTA scheint auch gewissen Personen sehr vorurteilsfrei gegenüber zu treten. Andererseits läuft besagter IQ-Test nicht über UTANET (wenn ich nichts übersehen habe), daher würde ich sagen, Montax ist auch niemand, der Leute von Haus aus vorverurteilt.

Die IQ-Test-Nummer ist (war) eine normale 0939 Nummer.

Aber du bist an jenem anderen Link interessiert, dem mit dem P****zugang. Das schaut so aus: Ist im übrigen von utanet (mit bill-it-easy Logo) zu erreichen. Bei mir erscheint natürlich dann nichts mehr von Bill-it-easy. Bei UTA-Kunden dürfte es klarerweise anders sein.

Da erscheint dann folgendes:



> Du bist über 18 Jahre alt. € 49 pro Einwahl und danach € 0 pro Minute. Unter *004548131608: *



Weiters liest man:





> 1 Monat lang Zugang insg. max. 2 Logins pro Tag, max. 100 Minuten pro Tag EUR 49,-.



Als Adresse stehen dann die Tele Teamarbeiter aus Alleroed in Dänemark.

Klickt man dann auf den "Zugang", will sich ein Dialer installieren, der zwar die Verbindung unterbricht aber im Endeffekt keinen Erfolg hat.
Ob er dann wirklich oben stehende Nummer mit dänischer Vorwahl versucht hat anzuwählen, kann ich nicht genau sagen, nehme es aber mal an.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2005)

Also nördlicher als Hanseaten, aber ähnlich seriös?
Leckere Kunden... Dänen-Grabsch bei Kapsch?
Is ja echt 'ne Geschichte für Feinschmecker...


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2005)

"1 Monat lang Zugang insg. max. 2 Logins pro Tag, max. 100 Minuten pro Tag" - googlet mal danach 
 aber bitte nur weiter recherchieren, wenn man weiss, was man tut!!!


(1)


> Girl des Tages. Erotische Live Shows. Heisse Bilder und Filme. Girls Girls Girls. Du bist über 18 Jahre alt. € 0 pro Einwahl und danach € 2 pro Minute. Unter 090090000218: Die schärfsten XXX Filme zum Abspielen.
> + 1 Monat lang Zugang insg. max. 2 Logins pro Tag, max. 100 Minuten pro Tag EUR


---> 
googeln nach der Nummer "090090000218"

(2)


> Girl des Tages. Erotische Live Shows. Heisse Bilder und Filme. Girls Girls Girls. Du bist über 18 Jahre alt. € 0 pro Einwahl und danach € 3.63 pro Minute. Unter 0930833641: Die schärfsten XXX Filme zum Abspielen.



 das ist der Nummerninhaber 

Euer Ehren, keine weiteren Fragen


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2005)

mhhh, ich dachte immer Dialer gäbs nur unter 09009...


----------



## sascha (28 Februar 2005)

> mhhh, ich dachte immer Dialer gäbs nur unter 09009...



Da haben gewisse Herrschaften offensichtlich eineinhalb Jahre geschlafen...


----------



## Wembley (1 März 2005)

Im Grunde genommen ist das, die versuchte Einwahl betreffend, ein alter Hut.

E****cA***ss.exe - die alten Hasen hier werden sich auskennen. 

Alles so vertraut bei der Einwahl, wie man es halt immer gewohnt war. Der User kann sich so richtig entspannen und die Vorfreude auf das tolle Angebot wird in keinster Weise getrübt.

Nur welche Nummer wollte sich da einwählen?

Eine mit dänischer Vorwahl oder eine vergessene Mehrwertnummer?
Interessant, dass Google die dänische Nummer nicht kennt.

Aber wahrscheinlich sind die Dänen so gestresst und haben vergessen,  ihre Server aufzuräumen. Sicher alles nur ein Missverständnis.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2005)

Also anscheinend ist der Herr Hausherr Kunde bei den Nachfolgern von Buxomatic/Dialacom... (oder diese bei ihm?)
Auf der Seite von Teleteamwork, www.kont***.dk, steht:


> Hvem har produceret Kont***.dk?
> Kont***.dk er udviklet af:
> Tele Team Work ApS
> Gydevangen 39-41
> 3450 Allerød


Das ist die Firma, die mit "unser Portal" wirbt auf www.billiteasy.com

Auf der Seite der Dänen befindet sich ein link zu einem webmaster-Programm www.1ca**.net

Als Kontaktadresse ist angegeben


> SPEED WORK GmbH
> Postfach 303662
> D-20312 Hamburg



Die Seite ist eingetragen auf eine "Crock Telecom":
siehe
http://www.teltarif.com/forum/s13023/4-1.html
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=54031

links für Österreicher:
http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?lang=EN&category=&id=19320
http://www.euroinfo-kehl.com/d/ecommerce/aktuelles_telehansa.htm

Herr Hausherr, sie haben ein relativ großes Imageproblem, wenn Sie mich fragen...
(im Bild zu beachten: IQ FORUM - ich könnte Ihnen da gerne noch ein paar Bilderchen ergänzen, da wird ihr Aufsichtsrat aber rote Ohren kriegen... oder auch der Kapsch-AR bei der RTR?
http://www.rtr.at/web.nsf/deutsch/Ueber+Uns_RTR


> Die Rundfunk und Telekom Regulierungs-GmbH (RTR-GmbH) [...]
> Aufsichtsrat
> Der Aufsichtsrat der RTR-GmbH wurde vom BMVIT und vom BKA bestellt. Neben den Vertretern der Belegschaft sind dies:
> * Dr. W*S* (Investkredit AG, Vorsitzender)
> ...


----------



## Reducal (3 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Als Kontaktadresse ist angegeben
> 
> 
> > SPEED WORK GmbH
> ...



Aufgemerkt Herr Hausherr, noch ein Link in Sachen Dänen:


> ....der Inhaber und Direktor der dänischen *Crock Data ApS*, zuvor auch Geschäftsführer der *Tele Team Work Aps* und der *Tele Team Work GmbH* Flensburg/Harrislee (jetzt: *Speed Work GmbH*, Hamburg).


Die TTW hat in Deutschland, unter Führung ihrer Dachgesellschaft, der Crock Data AsP, sehr viel Porzellan zerschlagen. Informieren Sie sich doch mal bei den Rechtsabteilungen der Talkline ID in Bonn oder der DTMS in Mainz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2005)

Ich hätte in Sachen Dänen eine Bitte an jemanden, der russisch verstehen kann, siehe Linkforum "Dänische Russen?"
Gruß
aka


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 März 2005)

@Aka, Du weisst, dass babelfish.altavista.com auch russisch versteht? 
TSCN


----------



## Heiko (4 März 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka, Du weisst, dass babelfish.altavista.com auch russisch versteht?
> TSCN


TSCN, Du weisst, dass babelfish.altavista.com auch russisch versteht, es aber kaum jemanden gibt, der die daraus resultierende Übersetzung auch nur halbwegs erfassen kann?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das stimmt so nicht, Heiko... 
aber @tscn: ich glaube, es wäre einfacher, wenn das jemand ankuckt, der russisch kann. Leider wäre als weitere Zusatzbedingung wohl auch mein Engagement in dieser Sache sinnvoll. Und das (ganz ohne Arroganz) dürfte die höhere Hürde sein

P.S.: Offenbar ist nur die erste Meldung interessant - und die ist englisch 
Aber prinzipiell sind diese Foren spannend... Wenn man ganz großes Glück hat, findet man mal einen link mit einer icq-Nummer, die man dann in englischen Foren wieder findet. Um die postings zu finden, die dafür interessant sind, reicht babelfish's Übersetzung meist aus.

siehe dazu auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=93473#93473
ff
siehe so was in der Art google

hier lesen ja teilweise auch professionelle Ermittler mit, vielleicht dient das denen als Inspiration


----------

